# Want to buy Dad a gun and need some opinions



## ser33 (Oct 6, 2010)

I plan on buying my dad a gun and don't know where to even begin. Does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Ask your dad what he wants.


----------



## ser33 (Oct 6, 2010)

He wouldn't know either, I've shot more times than he has and thats not a lot at all.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

What's the main purpose? Home Defense, Carry Defense, Car/truck gun, Range target shooting, Plinking cans etc., Hunting? Are we talking rifle, shotgun, or pistol? Is he interested in getting a Concealed Carry Permit for a pistol?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Besides the other questions so far......

how old is he? 
how strong is he?
how big are his hands? 

Has he ever shot before?
why do you want him to have agun?

RCG


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

get him a gift certificate to the shop of his choice...let him go nuts like a kid in a metal candy store. 

wish i had a son like you... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

How much $ are you thinking about spending?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

clanger said:


> get him a gift certificate to the shop of his choice...let him go nuts like a kid in a metal candy store.
> 
> wish i had a son like you... :mrgreen:


This here, let him go pick out what he wants. Trip to the gun store would make for a fun family outing anyway. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Unless you know for sure of a gun your father wants, I don't think a gun is a good idea for a gift. It's like buying someone a painting to hang in their living room, much too personal to do without specific instructions from the recipient.


----------



## ser33 (Oct 6, 2010)

He's about 50, decently strong, and probably will want one for carry and conceal.


----------



## ser33 (Oct 6, 2010)

And I'm trying to find the best cheaper pistol nothing too extravagent, but still something nice that he would appreciate.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

ser33 said:


> And I'm trying to find the best cheaper pistol nothing too extravagent, but still something nice that he would appreciate.


Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money (cost around $400).


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Going to a range that rents handguns... to try out various possibilities is always good advice. 
If you're set on suprising him with a gift gun out of the blue, these type of forum-strings from the past often have some kind of consensus pointing towards a .357 magnum revolver as a basic gun to start with. A big reason for this is that when you buy a .357 magnum, you can also shoot the milder, less-recoil .38 special rounds from it. So new shooters can really enjoy getting familiar and proficient using .38's, then whenever they're ready they can graduate (if they WANT TO...) to the much more powerful and deadly .357 magnum rounds... in the same exact gun, with no alterations! In that configuration, Ruger is a solid established brand that produces .357 magnum revolvers in 5-shot versions appropriate for concealed carry. The Ruger SP101 is highly-respected with a great track record for durability and dependability, and is available in various barrel lengths. (For concealed carry, you'll likely want a "snub-nose" 2.25" barrel - or 3" if you can find one). Ruger has also recently come out with a lighter alloy 5-shot .357 magnum, the LCR. (But be aware that the LCR is also available in a .38-only version, so if you decide on it, be sure you're getting the version you actually want.) The LCR is considerably lighter than the SP101 so will "kick" more when fired which some people find somewhat unpleasant... but the upside is that a lightweight gun is easier and more pleasant to carry. Smith&Wesson also produces similar dependable guns but they'll be a little more expensive. So there's something to mull over... hope it helps.

Are you familiar with the laws concerning handguns in your state? Your dad is going to have to meet legal requirements, take a class, pay fees, and go through SOME process/waiting period before he can take possession of a handgun. And you won't be able to just buy one without doing the same.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

For CCW i would look at the Kahr CW9, 

For shooting HD and possibly CCW no doubt hands down a CZ P-01.

I actually think the idea of going and looking at guns, knowing what you want to spend, then giving your pops a gift certificate and taking him shopping for the one he likes best is a kick ass idea. If my kids did that for me I would be having a great week that week!!!!

A new free gun....time with my son......out to the store then probably the range.......I'd buy dinner afterwards. Yeah, thats what I'd like as a dad.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

ser33 said:


> I plan on buying my dad a gun and don't know where to even begin. Does anyone have any suggestions.


I'm a dad (and a grandpa) and I want a Wilson Combat CQB Elite, in 10mm.










Hope this helps. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, too, am a father and (brand new) grandfather.
Were you buying a gun for me, I'd ask for either a .50 "Ma Duce," its tripod, and unlimited ammunition...or a dozen RPGs.
One can never have too much firepower.
:anim_lol:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I'm a dad (and a grandpa) and I want a Wilson Combat CQB Elite, in 10mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just your luck the kid will stick you with one in .45 ACP or .40 S&W. :smt082

Not that I imagine you would be too upset with either as a gift, would you agree the only way to get it just right is to ask? I'm sure anyone who would like a gun as a gift is more than willing to talk about guns they would like to have with very little prompting. No need to let them know you are actually going to by them one to get the information.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Couch Potato said:


> Not that I imagine you would be too upset with either as a gift, would you agree the only way to get it just right is to ask? I'm sure anyone who would like a gun as a gift is more than willing to talk about guns they would like to have with very little prompting.


If we are being serious, now, here is how I feel about receiving gifts and giving them.

A gift is just that...something a person gave me because they like or love me, and they were thinking about me, and wanted to do something nice for me. One of the best gifts I have gotten was a box of .45 ACP practice ammo that cost about $12 at the time. I appreciated it because it was from someone who cared enough to find out what it was that I enjoyed the most. I have received much more expensive gifts, but none more thoughtful or were more appreciated. I was thinking of that person and smiling while blasting away, an extra 50 times, and I still remember the gift and who gave it. I think that is getting pretty good mileage for the gift-giver.

When it comes to buying gifts, I regularly fail at choosing a thoughtful one. I usually spend way too much, in an effort to compensate for just not being able to figure out what would bring a little bit of joy to the recipient. I tend to pick out something I would like to have for myself, and fail to appreciate that others have much better taste.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Several things come into play on this suggestion.He wants a conceal carry gun,but has no idea 
of caliber or concealment.The one and only answer to this,is to enroll him in a CCW
class.One that has a good reputation. Most of the instructors know
what to expect from guys like your dad.They will give him lessons and advise on
the ins and outs of conceal carry,and weapons choice.He will have to take this class anyway to get 
his CCW license.My opinion


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Look for an NRA gun club in the area that offers training in handguns. Start with the NRA Basic Pistol Course. Some clubs have the option to use a club handgun for a course at an additional fee. Work with the certified instructors. Personally, I suggest starting out with a .22R so a person can afford to shoot A LOT to work on proper form and accuracy. Once the proper form and accuracy are mastered, you are ready to move up to a cartridge that can be suitable for personal defense. Do *NOT* go to a gun store uninformed asking what you should purchase. Chances are you will not get accurate or good advice, and they will sell you the model they are having a hard time moving like a snub-nose revolver in .38 Special or .357 Magnum revolver. Short barrel handguns are for experienced shooters.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

C1 said:


> . . . and they will sell you the model they are having a hard time moving like a snub-nose revolver in .38 Special or .357 Magnum revolver. . .


Interesting statement.
Without Googling around to find the facts, I seem to remember .38 Special "snubbies" in all their various brands and iterations are VERY popular. Especially with people who are not "gun nuts".
And, I also remember reading statistics that show .38 Special ammo has the highest volume handgun sales ? Or maybe "tied" with 9 x 19mm Parabellum ?
But, I might be wrong.



C1 said:


> . . . Short barrel handguns are for experienced shooters.


 Now THAT is something I can CERTAINLY agree to with no reservations. 
I claim to be one of those "experienced" people. But with only two short ones amongest all my guns.

1. A .38 Special S&W 642 J-frame snubby with CT Lasergrips for summer CCW.

2. And my personal most favorite short barrel ( 2 1/2 inch ). An impulsive gift to myself.
My trail gun, and for plinking ( at $2's a throw ), and just plain blowing BIG holes in stuff and making it JUMP.
My Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull. :mrgreen: :smt071


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

clanger said:


> get him a gift certificate to the shop of his choice...let him go nuts like a kid in a metal candy store.
> 
> wish i had a son like you... :mrgreen:





kg333 said:


> This here, let him go pick out what he wants. Trip to the gun store would make for a fun family outing anyway. :mrgreen:
> 
> KG


I have a 42 year old son, I'm 62, and I would want the gift certificate. I would want the opportunity to get involved in the due diligence of selecting the proper gun to fit my needs.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Interesting statement.
> Without Googling around to find the facts, I seem to remember .38 Special "snubbies" in all their various brands and iterations are VERY popular. Especially with people who are not "gun nuts".
> And, I also remember reading statistics that show .38 Special ammo has the highest volume handgun sales ? Or maybe "tied" with 9 x 19mm Parabellum ?
> But, I might be wrong.
> :mrgreen: :smt071


 '
A big reason snub-nose revolvers are popular with, as you put it, 'people who are not "gun nuts" ' is because they are inexperienced and steered that direction by the salesman at the gun shop or maybe even a friend/relative who is LE or thinks they are knowledgeable about firearms. I have witnessed over and over again where a new shooter has a short barrel handgun, and they have a hard time even hitting the target paper at 10 to 15 feet. Besides the short sighting radius for aiming, the extra muzzle flash and blast from the short barrel does not help. I can't tell you how many times I have heard 'why was I told this is the gun for me?'.

Yes, the .38 Special is a popular cartridge; and I have fired thousands of rounds of it in several firearms. My point is that people should not rely on a salesman or someone who claims to be knowledgeable about firearms. Find a certified instructor or range officer and work with them.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I claim to be one of those "experienced" people. But with only two short ones amongest all my guns.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


When you become "experienced", you won't be shooting a particular cartridge to 'just plain blowing BIG holes in stuff and making it JUMP'.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

C1 said:


> When you become "experienced", you won't be shooting a particular cartridge to 'just plain blowing BIG holes in stuff and making it JUMP'.


Why not?


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah... Why not? (...Hope I never become THAT experienced...) What I wanna know is... whatever happened to ser33, the originator of this string... and what does Dad end up getting?


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Why not?


Each firearm/caliber is like a different tool. You match the tool to the job that needs to be done. Yes, shooting is fun when done properly and safely; but you also need to be disciplined. Practice does not make perfect but rather practice creates a habit. If you are admiring the big holes and the jumping object while shooting, you have taken your focus off the front sight. If things go bad, your shooting ability will be dictated by the habits you have developed.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

C1 said:


> Each firearm/caliber is like a different tool. You match the tool to the job that needs to be done. Yes, shooting is fun when done properly and safely; but you also need to be disciplined. Practice does not make perfect but rather practice creates a habit. If you are admiring the big holes and the jumping object while shooting, you have taken your focus off the front sight. If things go bad, your shooting ability will be dictated by the habits you have developed.


I guess I'm a multi-tasker. I can actually keep the front sight in focus and squeeze off a round, while grinning.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

C1 said:


> When you become "experienced", you won't be shooting a particular cartridge to 'just plain blowing BIG holes in stuff and making it JUMP'.


Well, my most favorite "jumping stuff" is water-filled milk jugs.
Sometimes I place them in line, and see how many I can make jump.

My personal "experience" observation is that a .454 Casull makes more of them jump than a .38 Special.
I often shoot a 260 grain bullet at 1805 fps. Plenty of energy in the Casull, eh ?
It really gets my rocks off to watch that .454 lead thingy tearing jugs apart and blowing water all over the place. :anim_lol:

And, .38 Special makes them jump a bit more than my .32 Auto Beretta Tomcat.
The .32 does seem a bit anemic when the objective to make the jugs jump.
The .32 doesn't even make the first jug jump. The jug just sits there puking water through an itty-bitty hole.

And, slightly off topic for a handgun forum, contrary to what you might expect, my Rem. 700
VSS (Varmit Stainless Steel) in .308 Win. doesn't make a water-filled jug jump at 100 yards.
180 grain bullet traveling around 2700 fps. Plenty of energy in that civilian 7.62 NATO, eh ?
The jug just sits there as the bullet passes right on through. Exit hole same as entrance hole. 
That's using FMJ practice stuff. There's some physics going on here between .308 Win & .454 Casull. 
Maybe you can work out what's happening between jug reaction to a .454 Casull vs. .308 Win. ?

And, my target shooting trying to punch the smallest group of holes in a piece of paper is fun too.
Yep, I've got a Millet Tactical TRS-1 4X to 16X 50mm Mil-Dot on top of the 700. But, that is a different kind of fun. 
And, yes, I've been known to try and hit a beer can at 400 yds. with that rig. That ain't easy.
You can cheat and set out a cardboard beer case full of empties. Makes the job quite a bit easier. :mrgreen:

I'm just plain blessed and lucky to live out in the high desert where you can safely DO such tomfoolery.

That's enough sarcastic stuff. I think you missed the point that shooting any kind of weapon
at any kind of reasonable "stuff" can be fun. FUN fooling around. And, no, I DO NOT MEAN ROADSIDE SIGNS.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Kharuger said:


> ... whatever happened to ser33, the originator of this string... and what does Dad end up getting?


Enough BS on my part. Now is serious.

I hope he involves his Dad in the whole matter.
Discussing and deciding and looking and touching and choosing gun stuff with his Dad
will be something he'll cherish for the rest of his life. And remember after his Dad is gone.

I'll never forget hunting grouse, pheasants, and ducks with my Dad, starting at age six.
He's gone. I still have his Win. Model 1897 in my gun safe. To pass on to my son.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> And, slightly off topic for a handgun forum, contrary to what you might expect, my Rem. 700
> VSS (Varmit Stainless Steel) in .308 Win. doesn't make a water-filled jug jump at 100 yards.
> 180 grain bullet traveling around 2700 fps. Plenty of energy in that civilian 7.62 NATO, eh ?
> The jug just sits there as the bullet passes right on through. Exit hole same as entrance hole.
> ...


Not sure if you really don't know or if you are being a wise guy. First, a FMJ is not made to expand. Second, a .308 bullet is a spire point design. This design could be compared to a speed boat, and the design allows the bullet to pass through the water in the jug without causing a lot of turbulence or disruption - hence no 'jump'. The .454 is much wider, heavier and has a blunt nose or round nose. This is like trying to quickly move a barge through water. The result is enough water displacement/turbulence to make the jug 'jump'. If the bullet is an expanding design, the expansion will cause even more of a 'jump'.

Even if you do live in a remote area, I hope you have the proper backstop.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

C1 said:


> Not sure if you really don't know or if you are being a wise guy. First, a FMJ is not made to expand. Second, a .308 bullet is a spire point design. This design could be compared to a speed boat, and the design allows the bullet to pass through the water in the jug without causing a lot of turbulence or disruption - hence no 'jump'. The .454 is much wider, heavier and has a blunt nose or round nose. This is like trying to quickly move a barge through water. The result is enough water displacement/turbulence to make the jug 'jump'. If the bullet is an expanding design, the expansion will cause even more of a 'jump'..


BINGO :smt1099

My .454 "play stuff" bullet is copper jacketed with an exposed lead flat nose. The jug(s) don't just jump.
They are split and torn apart. And create the most satisfying three-dimensional "explosion" of water.

And, yes, I admit to being a wise guy. 
According to my dear departed Mother, it's been a failing of mine since birth. :mrgreen:



C1 said:


> Even if you do live in a remote area, I hope you have the proper backstop.


Of course.
My favorite shooting place (other than our Sportsman's Club Range) has an almost vertical cliff about 150 feet high.
If I DID screw up, there are NO humans or buildings in any direction from that cliff for more than 10 miles. tumbleweed

Peace. I've done way more than enough thread hi-jacking and wise guy stuff for now.


----------

